

Steve, Gizmodo and the untold story of the lost iPhone. - uuilly
http://thewirecutter.com/2011/10/steve-jobs-was-always-kind-to-me-or-regrets-of-an-asshole/

======
ricardobeat
He's ashamed and should be forgiven.

But a journalist should never ever use "I have to do what's right for the
public and readers" as an excuse for failing ethics. We don't have "the right"
to know everyone else's secrets.

